# Is this a good grill?



## crankin (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a new grill and I saw this one on Sear's website:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...BV_EngineID=cchkaddkjiffefkcefecemldffidfmg.0

For those of you who know a lot about grilling (which I don't), is this a good grill? I know it depends a lot on what I want to do with it, which is just basic grilling for the most part (for no more than four people) and I thought the rotisserie would be nice for doing turkey or something. Would you recommend this grill?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2007)

It looks like a fine grill crankin.  The only thing I couldn't tell (and probably because I didn't read the specs slowly enough) is if it has two sides that light up independently from each other.  With this feature you can do some slow cooking and smoking with the side your food is on turned off.  To answer your other question about grates - the cast iron grates are good for grill marks.


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 17, 2007)

The owners of the company I work at had one similar. They did a lot of grilling on it but it only lasted about 3 years. you don't say where you're based out of but if you are near water is will speed the deterioration rate.
Explore all your options before you by. Check out their website for warranty info.


----------

